
Is “I forget” a valid defense when court orders demand a smartphone password? - Tomte
https://arstechnica.com/tech-policy/2017/05/jail-looms-large-for-suspects-ordered-to-reveal-forgotten-passwords/
======
DarkKomunalec
Even if the courts decide the 5th doesn't save you from having to provide a
password, I'd think they'd need to prove 'beyond a reasonable doubt' that you
didn't forget. That a judge can simply decide someone didn't forget, and jails
them until they provide a password, deprives the accused of a right to a
trial.

